# Moving to Johor Bahru (South Malaysia)?



## ATMMY (May 19, 2014)

Hi there,

If anyone moving into south Malaysia in the Johor Bahru area, please email or write on this thread so I can give you tips on local amenities and how to get around to apply for services e.g. wifi, mobile, home phone, schools, shopping and food, etc. Oh yes... government offices and public services are closed on Fridays and Saturdays except banks. So you know 

Always good to start with some contacts at hand. Good luck with the move! 

Cheers
ATMMY


----------

